# brother hl-2140 no driver for cup.



## ericbsd (Nov 24, 2009)

I only use windows for printing. but I will prefer printing With  FreeBSD. But I cant do that without the drivers. Do you have an idea? I use an brother-hl-2140.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2009)

Doesn't it support laserjet2?


----------



## roddierod (Nov 24, 2009)

You should be able to use CUPS. I'm using the HL-4040 via CUPS and it work fine. 

HL-2140


----------



## jnr (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmm, they don't seem to offer an official PPD for that model like they do for my HL-1850. If it's anything like mine, you'll also have to install the foomatic filters from Ports.


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 24, 2009)

OK thank my printer work. But how i can print whit Firefox and they other apps?


----------



## jnr (Nov 24, 2009)

If you're running cupsd and are a member of the cups user group it should Just Work, to steal an Apple-ism.


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 24, 2009)

I only see: Print to File and Print to LPR
my root is in the cups group and dont see my printer on it.


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 24, 2009)

Could not launch 'Manage Printing'
Failed to execute child process "htmlview" (No such file or directory)

I usu gnome  by the way.


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 24, 2009)

ok all work great I follow this: http://freebsdwiki.net/index.php/CUPS
windows gonna die tonight bwahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## rocky (Mar 28, 2010)

HOWTO install Brother HL 2140 on Freebsd 8: http://viettug.org/blogs/502


----------



## ericbsd (Mar 28, 2010)

it is a how to or a question.


----------



## rocky (Mar 31, 2010)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> it is a how to or a question.



I am sorry... it's a HOWTO. In fact, I couldn't contact you (via irc) to learn your way. Finally, my friend showed me a .ppd and it worked

Below the steps from my blog (http://viettug.org/blogs/502).

Cheers,


```
To install brother HL 2140 on your freebsd8 system:

   1. Load ulpt module into your kernel (or rebuild kernel to support it)
   2. Rebuild CUPS 1.4.2 without libusb support (try make config from /usr/ports/print/cups-base). Remember to restart cups daemon.
   3. Install the following ports/packages: foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-filters
   4. Generate a .ppd file that uses the hl1250: go to http://www.openprinting.org/driver/hl1250/ and select your model (HL 2140)
   5. Go to http://localhost:631/ to add your USB printer with that .ppd file
   6. Add user to the group cups by executing pw groupmod cups -m your_user_login
   7. Update /etc/rc.conf by adding cupsd_enable="YES"
   8. Update /etc/devfs.rules with the following contents. Then update /etc/rc.conf by adding devfs_system_ruleset="system"

# file: /etc/devfs.rules
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*'  mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*'   mode 0660 group cups
```


----------

